# Pecan kissed venison tenderloins



## kingudaroad (Apr 22, 2009)

A lot of folks refer to the backstrap as the tenderloin, but I'm talking about the little pieces of heaven found on the inside of the body cavity above the ribs.

I grilled these over an open fire of pecan wood on the firebox of my smoker. They were fantastic!

I marinaded them with red wine, olive oil, fresh garlic and fresh rosemary. Then salt and pepper. The fire was super hot and they cooked to perfection at 3 minutes per side. Served with corn and twice baked potato.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Apr 22, 2009)

that's the way!~

i've often seen the tenderloins called backstrap, and also seen the true loin the big cut along the backbone) called the backstrap. i finally gave up trying to decide which was the backstrap and just started using "loin" and "tenderloin"


----------



## rivet (Apr 22, 2009)

Beautiful pics and food. Venison, it's whats for dinner!


----------



## jaxgatorz (Apr 22, 2009)

Looks great Keith !!


----------



## fire it up (Apr 22, 2009)

Nice pics, and great looking venison!  Pecan kissed...very nice.


----------



## nomorecoop (Apr 22, 2009)

Great job!!! love the venison.. Cooked to perfection!


----------



## kingudaroad (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words. Amazing thing is it took 4 deer to get those tenders. Well... 3 1/2 deer. Not sure how I got 7 and not 8.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Apr 22, 2009)

Nice job King.  Looks like some good eating.


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 22, 2009)

Looks fantastic nice job


----------



## bbq engineer (Apr 23, 2009)

Wow...those look awesome! How does one get an invite to your place for dinner?


----------



## swinging meat (Apr 23, 2009)

This too is my favorite part of the deer. I normally used them as breakfast steaks with eggs and hashbrowns though. But again you prepared a fine meal.


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 23, 2009)

Mmmm... I love the tenderloins too. Great looking feast Keith!


----------



## grothe (Apr 23, 2009)

Nice job Keith...they look great!!


----------



## sumosmoke (Apr 23, 2009)

That looks like a true treat, nice grub!!


----------



## grouper sandwich (Apr 27, 2009)

Cooked to perfection! I've got a couple of packs of t-loins in the freezer, I may have to break one out and follow your guidance. We had bacon wrapped backstrap this weekend, but some pecan grilled t-loins sounds right appetizing!


----------



## marvin (May 8, 2009)

Looks great, I'm going to try that! Also, great choice in wine!


----------

